# What do you do when you are in a surge and the factor is lower.



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

Curious how drivers handle the surge manipulation . Your vote takes a minute and might lead to an interesting discussion


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

You can see surge in the pax app. 

Position yourself well & watch the surge. When it hits a rate I'm willing to take, I go online (I wait about a minute so that folks who opened the app before that surge have been taken)


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

grayspinner said:


> You can see surge in the pax app.
> 
> Position yourself well & watch the surge. When it hits a rate I'm willing to take, I go online (I wait about a minute so that folks who opened the app before that surge have been taken)


That's smart. Often the surge is @ 3x for example and you're pinged @ 2.6
what do you do?


----------

